# Lf: Six bar disto



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

im looking to add a smaller 4 to 5 inch six bar disto to my tank . if anyone has one or has seen any , pm me the details ...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> im looking to add a smaller 4 to 5 inch six bar disto to my tank . if anyone has one or has seen any , pm me the details ...


I'll be getting some 4-5 inches soon.

Just a heads up. They are hit or miss as they can be very aggressive or nippy. Best to start them small as if they are bigger or similar size with the other tankmates, they can become aggressive.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

*Slightly bigger than what you are looking for*

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=361


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

King-eL said:


> I'll be getting some 4-5 inches soon.
> 
> Just a heads up. They are hit or miss as they can be very aggressive or nippy. Best to start them small as if they are bigger or similar size with the other tankmates, they can become aggressive.


i know they can be , it will be the smallest fish in the tank , but its a nice addition to the tank ..

so are ya gonna get me one ? maybe 2 and i keep the less agressive one


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

josephl said:


> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=361


that one is 9 inches 

looking to grow mine out and train it to be nice ...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> i know they can be , it will be the smallest fish in the tank , but its a nice addition to the tank ..
> 
> so are ya gonna get me one ? maybe 2 and i keep the less agressive one


I'll let you know how many I can get. Why not get 3?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

King-eL said:


> I'll let you know how many I can get. Why not get 3?


sure ! depends on size and price and my friend


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> sure ! depends on size and price and my friend


Don't worry they are very cheap when small. The price later triples when they grow big.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

King-eL said:


> Don't worry they are very cheap when small. The price later triples when they grow big.


thats what i like to hear .. as i am saving all my pennies for AUL [email protected]!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Whats AUL?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

josephl said:


> Whats AUL?


aussie lung fish ..


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

ooo 6bar disto! damn i want one small too! i was gonna trade that 9" for my flagtail which is about 11-12" lol but let me know when the 6bars are coming in too!


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

do as king el said and get em small, they grow really fast. mine has to be more than 12" from 3" in a year something ..


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Fraser Aquarium had a few this afternoon for 69.99 about 3 inches


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

josephl said:


> Fraser Aquarium had a few this afternoon for 69.99 about 3 inches


thanks ..


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

simont said:


> ooo 6bar disto! damn i want one small too! i was gonna trade that 9" for my flagtail which is about 11-12" lol but let me know when the 6bars are coming in too!


Would love to get that flagtail, lol!


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Whats AUL?


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Would love to get that flagtail, lol!


dont worry earl, when i'm gonna sell you'll be the 1st on my list.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen one at Roger's aquatics and i think there was one in the lg display tank at ipu in burnaby.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

found one , thanks [email protected]!


----------

